# Show your 2015 ECST loot!



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I need some slingshot therapy guys. I had to pack up all my babies and all my trades in a box for Karl to send back to me. I won't have them for almost 2 weeks.

I want to see what you all got!! (I am sure others want to too).

It's also a chance to thank trade partners!

Ready....GO!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Man. Tomorrow I will post up. ECST has depleted my ability to move currently. Sooo much shooting and fun.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> I need some slingshot therapy guys. I had to pack up all my babies and all my trades in a box for Karl to send back to me. I won't have them for almost 2 weeks.
> I want to see what you all got!! (I am sure others want to too).
> It's also a chance to thank trade partners!
> Ready....GO!


I bet you have about five frames made the first day you are home. There is NO WAY you can go two weeks without a single slingshot. I don't think any of us could for that matter.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I need some slingshot therapy guys. I had to pack up all my babies and all my trades in a box for Karl to send back to me. I won't have them for almost 2 weeks.
> ...


After the crazy sling craft marathon I did prior to ECST I won't be making more. I do have some at home but not the ones I shot with at ECST.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good to know you have some slings at home still. I'm still curious how long it will be before you make more.

I'm also anxious to see all the sweet loot people gathered from ECST.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is what I came home with. I've been fondling a couple of them and whispering like they are the one ring to rule them all.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Are those tabs on the Ocularis?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is what I brought back. Bought a few, traded a few and won a few. Fixen to get my shootin on!!! When I laid them all out once I got home my 9yo daughter ran over to see and immediately picked up my Spanish Knight and said "hey cool Metrograde!" She has a good eye.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep. Tabs on an ocularis. Only way to role!

Matt, the side shooter I got from you was cradled in my arms lovingly as I slept last night


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm digging tabs lately, may need to try that when I get an Ocularis.

Sweet score YSYEO. Love the Meteo frames, especially the pignuk. Love your R2 as well.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is what I brought back. Bought a few, traded a few and won a few. Fixen to get my shootin on!!! When I laid them all out once I got home my 9yo daughter ran over to see and immediately picked up my Spanish Knight and said "hey cool Metrograde!" She has a good eye.


The power of the skull! Haha


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dig the Tab&Tap too. Love mine.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Here is what I came home with:

A band set from Jaime (sp?)  when mine broke during the Saturday night plinking he gave me a set he had on him  (and a thank you to Smiling Fury for tying it on for me  )

A Capuchin core and a Tabbed Descender from Metro :woot:

A Paracord Tabbed Natural from M.J. :woot:

A Travel jig set (the travel jig set was given to both the hubs and I, but I am claiming it...I will most likely share...) and a Birch Maxim Champ from Driley. This was the first slingshot I ever received as a gift. :wub:

and an autograph from Mr. Jack Koehler  to put in his book that I bought for my husband a few Christmas' ago.















This is what the hubs came home with (I will refrain from emoticons for his, but he hasn't stopped talking about or looking at his treasures):

Some ammo from quarterinmynose - this was actually for both of us. So excited about this, because we barely have any steel ammo.

Wooden TTF slingshot and a black PFS from Metro - the hubs was SUPER stoked about these - especially the PFS.

Supersure pouches from Rayshot - he has REALLY been wanting some.

Gum rubber bands from Lee Silva - Yay!

LOTS of marbles from Mike B. - this was actually for both of us too - it is so great to have something spherical to shoot, and not just rocks.

A hat from Bill Hays, which he hasn't stopped wearing.

and won Trumark bands from the door prize















We were blown away by the generosity and kindness displayed at the ECST. Thank you all.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is what I came home with. I can not thank everyone enough for your kindness and making me feel welcome. This is a great group of people and I am more than proud to call everyone my friends. The best items that I brought back can not be photographed - friendship and memories.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

While my loot is small compared to others, I still am very happy with this gem for metro! Just as he predicted I shot quite well with it. The forks might be cut down a little later, but for now it is lighting up targets.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Here is what I came home with. I've been fondling a couple of them and whispering like they are the one ring to rule them all.


Another tab guy ... i love my tabs ;- )

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> While my loot is small compared to others, I still am very happy with this gem for metro! Just as he predicted I shot quite well with it. The forks might be cut down a little later, but for now it is lighting up targets.


if you are interested in the history behind that slingshot, its my reproduction of ZDP's Shootist, except I swapped out the OTT tips for either OTT or TTF ones.

The wood COULD be Acacia, or mystery....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A great topic and a great place to put my 4000th post! Youse guys did great on your ECST take home loot!!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

My boxes of stuff are coming back to me! Hopefully I'll remember who gave me what, everytime I traded something, I felt I got the better end of the deal. I know for sure I got a Roger Henrie Aluminum Long Bow II fom Firefly, a sweet Axiom from Lewis Pride and a few other awesome bits of kit.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well it's taken a whole week for my body and brain to feel back to normal after one heck of a fun weekend! I finally got around to snapping a few pics of my loot.

Pic #1: Top Row left to right - 1. Bill Hays prototype made from G10 that enables you to shoot with a straight wrist while holding ganster style (gotten from the prize table). 2. Another Bill Hays G10 shooter that Bill was cool enough to hand me as a gift since I was in love with the one on the prize table. 3. Mule made by You'llshootyereyeout. 4. Gamekeeper John shooter gotten in a trade from You'llshootyereyeout. 5. Black textured G10 SPS with orange liners from Byudzai (my end of this trade still needs worked out). By the way, You'llshootyereyeout and Byudzai are about the coolest guys around!

Bottom Rox left to right - 1. A sweet DKC (Canh8r). 2. Solid Brass shooter from the prize table (Darren) that also came with two pieces of camel bone. 3. Wasply with C-Tek! from Metro. 4. Flat Nat shooter from Rayshot. 5. Another Flat Nat from Rayshot. 6. A TF frame from Flippinout. It's crazy to see what someone with so much talent can do to a simple y-shaped frame.

Pic #2 & #3: A carbon fiber ring made by Peppermack. Peppermack was cool enough to gift this cool ring to me and all I had to do was run full speed into the back of a 4-wheeler (so worth it  )!

Pic #4 & #5: A hand forged titanium bracelet made by Lee Silva. That's right, I said TITANIUM!!! I'm not a big fan of bracelets generally, but I haven't taken this one off since Lee pushed it (with great pain) onto my wrist.

Thank you again and again to everyone for the awesome loot!!! I have a lot of work to do to make up my end of many of these trades.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

toolmantf99 said:


> Well it's taken a whole week for my body and brain to feel back to normal after one heck of a fun weekend! I finally got around to snapping a few pics of my loot.
> 
> Pic #1: Top Row left to right - 1. Bill Hays prototype made from G10 that enables you to shoot with a straight wrist while holding ganster style (gotten from the prize table). 2. Another Bill Hays G10 shooter that Bill was cool enough to hand me as a gift since I was in love with the one on the prize table. 3. Mule made by You'llshootyereyeout. 4. Gamekeeper John shooter gotten in a trade from You'llshootyereyeout. 5. Black textured G10 SPS with orange liners from Byudzai (my end of this trade still needs worked out). By the way, You'llshootyereyeout and Byudzai are about the coolest guys around!
> 
> ...


Nice!
Pic#1 sling #1 looks like Bills, "Alien Menace". Graywolf has one. I lusted after it at the MWST.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ha. That was soooo funny Tim. That four wheeler never saw it coming. Don't forget the chop shot core too


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Ha. That was soooo funny Tim. That four wheeler never saw it coming. Don't forget the chop shot core too


And a Tyton core  I can't wait to tab that Wrench core we traded for Toolman


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's taken a whole week for my body and brain to feel back to normal after one heck of a fun weekend! I finally got around to snapping a few pics of my loot.
> ...


Very similar with the same angled fork concept  .



peppermack said:


> Ha. That was soooo funny Tim. That four wheeler never saw it coming. Don't forget the chop shot core too


Oh yes, the Chop Shot! That one's gonna be great when it's done!!



Metropolicity said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> > Ha. That was soooo funny Tim. That four wheeler never saw it coming. Don't forget the chop shot core too
> ...


Man, my brain was fried, forgot about your core too. I got plans for the Tyton already  and have been wearing my Metro Grade shirt regularly!

I hope I didn't forget any others :blush:. Many more trades were planned over the weekend.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

And here' s what I came home with, trades, purchases and door prises.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Well it's taken a whole week for my body and brain to feel back to normal after one heck of a fun weekend! I finally got around to snapping a few pics of my loot.
> 
> Pic #1: Top Row left to right - 1. Bill Hays prototype made from G10 that enables you to shoot with a straight wrist while holding ganster style (gotten from the prize table). 2. Another Bill Hays G10 shooter that Bill was cool enough to hand me as a gift since I was in love with the one on the prize table. 3. Mule made by You'llshootyereyeout. 4. Gamekeeper John shooter gotten in a trade from You'llshootyereyeout. 5. Black textured G10 SPS with orange liners from Byudzai (my end of this trade still needs worked out). By the way, You'llshootyereyeout and Byudzai are about the coolest guys around!
> 
> ...


Great slings shots there, BUT I LOVE the BRACELET! 

Cheers.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Onyx said:


> And here' s what I came home with, trades, purchases and door prises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one bottom row second in from the left


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Well it's taken a whole week for my body and brain to feel back to normal after one heck of a fun weekend! I finally got around to snapping a few pics of my loot.
> 
> Pic #1: Top Row left to right - 1. Bill Hays prototype made from G10 that enables you to shoot with a straight wrist while holding ganster style (gotten from the prize table). 2. Another Bill Hays G10 shooter that Bill was cool enough to hand me as a gift since I was in love with the one on the prize table. 3. Mule made by You'llshootyereyeout. 4. Gamekeeper John shooter gotten in a trade from You'llshootyereyeout. 5. Black textured G10 SPS with orange liners from Byudzai (my end of this trade still needs worked out). By the way, You'llshootyereyeout and Byudzai are about the coolest guys around!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! Ya big woosie! teeheheheee... It WAS pretty tight goin on... You're going to have to Dehydrate, and liberally Lubricate should you ever choose to take that sucker off!!! Hahahaa Glad you like it, Timmee! Not much of a choice in the matter, really...... hehehe Big love, buddy.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't have a photo handy of the sweet bent-steel/paracord slingshot with plugs Matt gave to Steph but it's super BA!

I picked this up off the door prize table and LOVE it! Does anyone know who made it? I def owe the guy a slingshot!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I don't have a photo handy of the sweet bent-steel/paracord slingshot with plugs Matt gave to Steph but it's super BA!
> 
> I picked this up off the door prize table and LOVE it! Does anyone know who made it? I def owe the guy a slingshot!


Karl put that down, I am pretty sure he didn't make it but it's pretttty...


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Name is right on there Alex. If I remember right his name is Daniel Frazee, that model is called the wasp. It is CPM 154 steel i believe. He makes awesome knive. I thought someone would enjoy it. happy ya got it man! I was wondering who picked it up.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Name is right on there Alex. If I remember right his name is Daniel Frazee, that model is called the wasp. It is CPM 154 steel i believe. He makes awesome knive. I thought someone would enjoy it. happy ya got it man! I was wondering who picked it up.


sweet man -- is he a slingshot guy on the forum? I LOVE it!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope, just a custom knife maker. I had that one made and then never used it. pretty reasonably priced for getting a custom knife made, was like $175 I think?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus...I should've just hopped in the van & gone...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Onyx said:


> And here' s what I came home with, trades, purchases and door prises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lower right SS is an original from ZDP189. I know because I obtained it directly fro him.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sweet trades everyone. I should have hoped in the car and gone too, but family comes first. Definitely coming next year!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice avatar, is that super butterfly starship shooting? Nice one! Hahaha


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Nice avatar, is that super butterfly starship shooting? Nice one! Hahaha


Yeah it is!! I got to shoot that beauty. It's a bruiser


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeeeehaw! My boxes came back today from Karl. Here's my loot, like I said in the video, I feel like I got the better end of deals on trades.






Thank you everyone for making my first ECST an experience worth remembering.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

hahaha. stop calling the toolman special a "wrench", lol. there are a few templates with that name already but tim's forks were never called that. just trust me on this one ok?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> hahaha. stop calling the toolman special a "wrench", lol. there are a few templates with that name already but tim's forks were never called that. just trust me on this one ok?


For some reason it stuck in my head and I KNEW it wasn't called that haha. It's the toolman special 

Logically...toolman...the angled fork yoke area...c'mon...you can see where my head went.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha. stop calling the toolman special a "wrench", lol. there are a few templates with that name already but tim's forks were never called that. just trust me on this one ok?
> ...


I do see where your mind went. 
I dont actually know what Tim prefers to call it. HEY TIM, WHAT IS YOUR FORK CALLED ANYWAY.??


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

To me it looks like a nice letter Y.

I am drooling at your pics here guyys! Jellous!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa

Wonder y?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

SmilingFury said:


> Nice avatar, is that super butterfly starship shooting? Nice one! Hahaha


It is and will soon be used to beat the world record once my brother is better.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I filmed a video of what I brought back. It wasn't much but if you guys want to see it I can throw something together really quick. Josh


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Nice avatar, is that super butterfly starship shooting? Nice one! Hahaha
> ...


From what I've seen of Jeremy and his videos, the kid's as strong as most any Ox. Won't take him long to recoup and get back to blowin' holes in stuff!!

You all make it to ecst next year you better just leave that thing at home! Having to stop, and reconstruct busted-up, and toppled-over targets all the time will just end up pissing people off, Dan! hahahaha What a beast!!! hahaha


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


I agree it needs a name. I'm open to suggestions as I obviously haven't been able to come up with one!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


I unno dude. The one we traded doesn't look so much like your sling anymore hah.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


You defiled my beauty!!! Just kiddin, looks cool, look forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

My score. Can You name them all?









and from My visit with the Monikers....









Much building to do.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> My score. Can You name them all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I've seen the core on the top row, second in from the left...nice haul for sure!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > My score. Can You name them all?
> ...


That's a Donk keychain core.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing the beautiful slingshots that will develop from the cores


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> You defiled my beauty!!! Just kiddin, looks cool, look forward to seeing the finished product


Like-a-so?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


I suspect you will see something posted concerning this "matter" shortly after Thanksgiving with the two of us grinning like fools. We plan to clock his Chalice pinball shooter as well. Dang, I am going to need to buy more pinballs... Might even own our own chrony by then.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > You defiled my beauty!!! Just kiddin, looks cool, look forward to seeing the finished product
> ...


I guess I wasn't paying attention, do you have Keebler Elf hands or what?

The Toolman Anonymous No-Name Special is the perfect size and shape and you go and put gripper pins in the handle?

I mean, quality work and all as always but I can't even imagine tampering with that shape.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > toolmantf99 said:
> ...


I actually do have small hands and Tim made me one his specials a while ago. I can't quite get my fingers around the tips and angle of the outside fork slims too quickly for me to get a good thumb support even shooting upright.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Well it's not much but I hope you enjoy. Josh


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Well it's not much but I hope you enjoy. Josh


Great Vid Josh! That was BROOKS that had the huge sack of marbles, for those of you who weren't there, BROOKS bought a whole pallet of the marbles for something like $10 at a re-store, his glass work is awesome!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Just added an annotation with a shout out to him in the video. I have not seen his glass work. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Just added an annotation with a shout out to him in the video. I have not seen his glass work. Anyone have a link?


Here is some in this link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38694-before-slingshots-were-you-into-any-similar-craftsmanship/page-5#entry533466


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Wow that is gorgeous. He does some great work! Josh


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > You defiled my beauty!!! Just kiddin, looks cool, look forward to seeing the finished product
> ...


I feel like we just made a baby


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > toolmantf99 said:
> ...


The best kind of baby.


----------

